
Ask HN: Why isn't jQuery included in the browser? - sogen
Honestly, why don&#x27;t Google, MS, Mozilla just include that damn jQuery in the browser?
======
greenyoda
There is no such thing as _" the browser"_ \- there are lots of browsers, each
of which has many versions in current use (not everyone can auto-update to
today's version of Chrome, especially in big companies). Since you have no
control over which browser your users are running, what do you do if your web
site is dependent on the latest version of jQuery but half your users have a
browser that's several months older than that?

On the other hand, if your web pages load a known version of jQuery, you have
control over the dependencies and can update to a new version of jQuery when
it's convenient for you to do so (and after you've tested it to make sure it
doesn't break your site).

And jQuery is just one of dozens of popular JavaScript frameworks...

------
henrixd
In practice, it kind of is. Because of the caching. This mechanism also adapts
to possible future changes. Today jQuery is popular, tomorrow it might be
something else.

